# The economy is sooo bad



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My neighbor got a pre-declined credit card in the mail.

Wives are having sex with their husbands because they can't afford batteries.

CEO's are now playing miniature golf.

Exxon-Mobil laid off 25 Congressmen.

A stripper was killed when her audience showered her with rolls of pennies while she danced.

I saw a Mormon with only one wife.

If the bank returns your check marked "Insufficient Funds," you call them and ask if they meant you or them.

McDonald's is selling the 1/4 ouncer.

Angelina Jolie adopted a child from America.

Parents in Beverly Hills fired their nannies and learned their children's names.

My cousin had an exorcism but couldn't afford to pay for it, and they re-possessed her!

A truckload of Americans was caught sneaking into Mexico.

A picture is now only worth 200 words.

When Bill and Hillary travel together, they now have to share a room.

The Treasure Island casino in Las Vegas is now managed by Somali pirates.

And finally....

I was so depressed last night thinking about the economy, wars, jobs, my savings, Social Security, retirement funds, etc., I called the Suicide Hotline. I got a call center in Pakistan, and when I told them I was suicidal, they got all excited, and asked if I could drive a truck.
_________________________


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Wives are having sex with their husbands because they can't afford batteries.


Thats a sad thing if they ever need batteries!

Very funny Don!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is awesome !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

To To much time on your hands YD, could use a Weeder here-- trade for Garlic!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd love some garlic, but I'm in the same boat as you on the renovations thing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That some good ones!!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Yuk, yuk, yuk.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

The economy is so bad that the Japanese yen has gotten stronger against the USD since the worst disasters in Japan's recorded history.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The economy is so bad that 8 of 10 houses on Sesame Street are in foreclosure


----------

